# Home inspection



## mylund39 (Jan 15, 2011)

I wondered if an informed blogger on this thread could confirm the following.
An inspector called to inform me that he would do an inspection on my home,he did come over and did is work. Two days later I. Called the insurance Co. To ask for a copy of the inspection,I was told that they do not furnish copies of inspection.
Are they right or am I in my rights to insist.
Thang you,
Regards


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

who asked for the inspection . . . you or the insurance company . . . who paid . . . what does your policy say ??? You will find out any problems at renewal time !!!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

If they paid for the inspection then I suppose it was for their information and they would get the report. If you were home when it was done I suppose you could have followed him around asked questions and took notes.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

I had an inspection done at the company's request because the house dates 1911. Nice report, thorough ... I was given a copy at no cost to me, well, I'm sure it's bundled in there somewhere :rolleyes2: There was minor work identified to be done, which I did ... and that would be why I was given a copy ... a reasonable company, unusual these days I think ... they didn't simply drop me :encouragement:


----------



## tyson12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Guide me some tips as my house will be going through an inspection next week.!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

tyson12 said:


> Guide me some tips as my house will be going through an inspection next week.!


What type of inspection?
Clean the floors so he can get around easily.


----------



## tyson12 (Aug 20, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> What type of inspection?
> Clean the floors so he can get around easily.


are there any paper that need to be shown?


----------

